
Ask HN: Best practice for public links that are private - zazaalaza
I&#x27;m trying to build a web app where users can share sensitive information with their trusted friends via a public link.<p>I&#x27;m thinking of making it password protected, so you need the link plus a code.<p>I want this feature so an attacker cannot just brute force all link combinations to get the user profiles.<p>I was wondering if there is a better way to do this than passwords
======
Chris2048
an attacker can always BF all combinations, you just have to make the space so
large they are unlikely to find anything.

Probably a good question for a Stack Overflow?

